# Etienne Watch



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello, Wondered if anyone could give me some info on my Etienne Watch, Autodate 17 Jewels

Can post a few pics if needed

Cheers

Tony


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

TonyR said:


> Hello, Wondered if anyone could give me some info on my Etienne Watch, Autodate 17 Jewels
> 
> Can post a few pics if needed
> 
> ...


pics are always a good idea :wink2:


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Here's some pics


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm pretty sure that's a Rhonda 215A movement


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Isn't Etienne a French place name? Just 2c worth :yes:


----------



## TonyR (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats what i thought Mel it was a French name, But say'e swiss made,But then again Jeager Lecoultre sounds French. Bjohnson what makes you think it might be a Rhonda.

Cheers


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

TonyR said:


> Thats what i thought Mel it was a French name, But say'e swiss made,But then again Jeager Lecoultre sounds French. Bjohnson what makes you think it might be a Rhonda.
> 
> Cheers


http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&a&2uswk&Ronda_215A


----------

